
Only 15% of Congressional sites are HTTPS ready - Absentinsomniac
https://sunlightfoundation.com/blog/2015/05/26/sunlight-analysis-reveals-15-of-congressional-websites-are-https-ready/
======
Absentinsomniac
I noticed this yesterday. Browsing senate.gov and associated domains with
https everywhere shows a lot of broken pages. It's fun to peek around on
[https://republicans.senate.gov](https://republicans.senate.gov) and
[https://democrat.senate.gov](https://democrat.senate.gov) because they appear
to be test versions of those pages. You can see a list of domains the wildcard
does cover by looking at the error the browser provides and what not. Someone
should probably fix this mess over there...

